

Analog to Digital Failure: the Calendar - stuartjmoore
http://imsoocd.com/2010/01/04/calendars/

======
DrJokepu
Here's my number one problem with this approach: It's not obvious right away
which day which day of the week a day is since the columns of the days of the
week keep rotating. This is an absolutely critical feature for me. Maybe it's
just me, but I think it's easier to remember something as "on next Tuesday"
than "on the seventeenth".

~~~
stuartjmoore
This isn't a solid design (obviously), but I'd like to think the names of the
days would be highlighted well. The week day names do line up in a column
still. The weekends, especially, would be colored differently.

The weekends kind of count as an scheduled event on their own, but having "THE
WEEKEND!!!!" typed out every 7 days might get distracting/annoying.

PS If you like this, follow <http://twitter.com/ImSoOCD> so I don't spam HN
with every little thing I think up. It's only one update a week.

~~~
billybob
I think this idea is interesting and possibly great, but that the details will
make or break it. If you fiddle around with an implementation, I'd like to see
it.

------
jdavid
i did look into reinventing the calendar with socialhelix.

the problems with calendar design don't stop there, for one, time is not
metric, it's actually really messy.

did you know that GMT time and UTC time are not second -> second equal?

time varies based on geography, different locations have different rules.

politically - time changes when political will needs it to, so ... the rules
can change from year to year.

time varies with history, over time the rules have changed and so, the dates
when those rules change must be tracked.

the importance of a calendar item can change drastically based on emotional
reasons, physical ones like traffic, or even cost.

events are a very hard thing to quantify.

------
bliss
I like the idea of the Today view in a calendar as an addition to the standard
week/month view. I'd like this along with a view of recent history to see my
deadlines whizz right past me!

------
gthank
This strikes me as a useful view, but please don't call it a calendar anymore.

